# New CNG Buses For L.A.



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 1, 2011)

What the story fails to mention, much less make clear, is that this small fleet of buses - commuter models serving outlying areas - is operated by the L.A. Dept. of Transportation (as are the downtown DASH buses) - and is not to be confused with the huge fleet of Metro buses that ply the vast majority of city routes.

L.A. rolls out clean bus fleet

"The majority of city buses are well past their 12-year life spans, officials said, and at least one bus has traveled 1.2 million miles since 1985.

"The new $67-million fleet of buses will run on compressed natural gas, as opposed to diesel, and offer 49 seats instead of 43. They will also provide easier wheelchair access and more space for bicycles, officials said."







Bus operator Francisco Sigala displays the engine and cooling system on a new Commuter Express bus, which runs on compressed natural gas. (Kirk McKoy / Los Angeles Times / November 30, 2011)
​


----------



## Trogdor (Dec 2, 2011)

Interesting. Does anybody else run CNG-fueled highway coaches?


----------



## NJCoastExp (Dec 3, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> Interesting. Does anybody else run CNG-fueled highway coaches?


NJTransit


----------



## leemell (Dec 3, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> Interesting. Does anybody else run CNG-fueled highway coaches?


The Los Angeles MTA's entire fleet of busses are CNG powered. There are over 1500 busses in their fleet.


----------



## CHamilton (Dec 3, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> Interesting. Does anybody else run CNG-fueled highway coaches?


Pierce Transit in Tacoma, WA does, too. http://www.piercetransit.org/cng.htm


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 4, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> Interesting. Does anybody else run CNG-fueled highway coaches?


Off topic, but while Googling around for answers I ran across this rendition of the L.A. Union Station backside more completely busified than nowadays:






Hollywood freeway and fanciful bus flyover across bottom, LAUS and rail platforms at center left.
​


----------



## Trogdor (Dec 4, 2011)

leemell said:


> Trogdor said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. Does anybody else run CNG-fueled highway coaches?
> ...





CHamilton said:


> Trogdor said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. Does anybody else run CNG-fueled highway coaches?
> ...


Those are not highway coaches. I know dozens of cities use CNG-fueled transit buses.


----------

